# Comm Trueing & Epoxy simichrome



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

any fixes for leaky Simichrome? anybody have big sealed tubes to squeeze contents into?

where do you get Cheap high temp viscus Epoxy?
any how to's on using it on SG+ arm's?

Thank you


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Glyptal is a good product for armature windings:

http://www.glyptal.com/Glyptal_Product_Data_Sheets.htm

Look for a distributor near you.


----------

